# My Chatting up days have gone



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Chatted at this young lady for hours in Brienz. Yup you guessed, no answer. Good carving though. 8) 8)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mee too. No replies.............................Ray.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You shouldn't have said "Why the wooden expression?" (Sorry, I'll get my coat!)


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

You should have known she wooden answer you back :roll:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Mee too. No replies.............................Ray.


I'm getting worried about you Ray, if you're chatting him up :lol: :lol:

Bob


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not often I find someone older than me who listens.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

At least they don't talk back or give you grief! I had to handcuff the first one. The second one was a right silly Cow! 

[fullalbumimg:24d76c4efd]833[/fullalbumimg:24d76c4efd]

[fullalbumimg:24d76c4efd]841[/fullalbumimg:24d76c4efd]


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Something seemed fishy here, didn't go any closer.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

You could have sat on her knee for a spell! 8O  

R  ger


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Roger!

You must have a youtube or pic of yourself!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

You might find this amusing!


----------

